# Buon compleanno, Tata. Ti porterò per sempre nei miei ricordi.



## smallville87

Vorrei che mi traduceste questa frase in greco. Io non so proprio nulla di greco ma vorrei questa frase, per favore. Il Google Translate mi dà questa:

Χρόνια πολλά, Tata. Θα σας πάρει για πάντα στη μνήμη μου.
 però non so se fidarmi XD.


----------



## gunnros

Smallville, no creo que haya muchos foreros que hablen italiano por acá, si en cambio podrías dar la oración original o en español o bien en inglés, seguro tendrías más suerte. Por cierto, la traducción de google que pones no tiene sentido.


----------



## smallville87

Hi everyone. I would like you to traslate this into greek for me. I don't speak greek a bit but I'd like to have this sentence translated. Google Translate suggested me this but I have already been told it doesn't make any sense XD.

Χρόνια πολλά, Tata. Θα σας πάρει για πάντα στη μνήμη μου.


----------



## Damnatio memoriae

Hello smallville87,
a few possible translations of the given sentence could be these:  
"Χρόνια πολλά, Tata. Θα είσαι/είστε για πάντα στη μνήμη μου."
"Χρόνια πολλά, Tata. Θα σε έχω/σας έχω για πάντα στη μνήμη μου."
"Χρόνια πολλά, Tata. Θα είσαι/είστε για πάντα ανάμεσα στις αναμνήσεις μου."
"Χρόνια πολλά, Tata. Θα σε θυμάμαι/σας θυμάμαι για πάντα. (You could also add a word such as: για πάντα _με αγάπη/χαρά/_) etc.
"Χρόνια πολλά, Tata. Θα είσαι/είστε για πάντα χαραγμένη στη μνήμη μου." *
"Χρόνια πολλά, Tata. Η ανάμνησή σου/σας θα είναι πάντα μαζί μου."
"Χρόνια πολλά, Tata. Η ανάμνησή σου/σας θα με συντροφεύει για πάντα." *

The sentences marked with an asterisk sound sort of literary, but nonetheless, they are other ways of expressing your sentence.


----------



## gunnros

As you see, Damnatio offers you a bunch of alternatives. If you would've given a little more of context, like to whom you are addressing, which is the grade of intimacy you maintain with him/her, the options would be reduced drastically.


----------



## smallville87

gunnros said:


> As you see, Damnatio offers you a bunch of alternatives. If you would've given a little more of context, like to whom you are addressing, which is the grade of intimacy you maintain with him/her, the options would be reduced drastically.



She is woman I care much about, this is all I can say...


----------



## Damnatio memoriae

In that case, smallville87, keep the second-person singular form in the sentences (_είσαι,σε,σου,_), and choose whichever one you prefer.
Some of the sentences given indicate a higher level of intimacy, and some a lower. Yet, the familiarity with the person is such, that all of the above would be totally inappropriate to be sent, for instance, to a colleague.


----------



## gunnros

smallville87 said:


> She is woman I care much about, this is all I can say...



I see! Though there're all nicely given by Damnatio, in such a case I would take this one:
"Χρόνια πολλά, Tata. Η ανάμνησή σου θα με συντροφεύει για πάντα."
It's cool, with sort of a poetic tone in it! But again it's about personal taste.


----------



## smallville87

gunnros said:


> I see! Though there're all nicely given by Damnatio, in such a case I would take this one:
> "Χρόνια πολλά, Tata. Η ανάμνησή σου θα με συντροφεύει για πάντα."
> It's cool, with sort of a poetic tone in it! But again it's about personal taste.



Thank you. Actually, I had already picked that one. I liked that too. Thank you everyone .


----------



## uress

Hronia polla, Tata, Tha se kratiso gia panta sti mnimi mou.
o
(Hronia polla, Tata. Tha meineis gia panta sti mnimi mou.)

Di niente


----------

